# I need your opinion on my workout



## Chiludo2014 (Mar 16, 2014)

Whats up guys, so tomorrow i start my road to summer, i weight 178 right now, maybe 20% or 22% body fat. I have some muscle because all i have been doing this 2 months is weight lifting, besides, my upper body has always been big, genes i think. So imma do this 13 weeks, 90 days challenge to see if i can have a better body by summer time. So this is my routine, it might not be the best, many will criticize, but IT HAS BEEN WORKING so far. I will incorporate HIIT to my workout to get faster results, i want to hear what u guys think, good or bad.

Thank you

Monday- 
**Biceps = Barbell Curl, Preacher Curl, Dumbell Curls (all 3 sets, 7-10 reps max weight)
**Traps = Barbell Shrugs, Dumbell Shrugs, Upright Rows (3 sets, 7-10 reps max weight)
**Chest = Bench Press, Incline Press, Cable Flyes, Decline Cable Pulls (3 Sets, 7-10 reps max weight)
******HIII 20-30 Mins, Recumbent Bike (Max Intensity)

Tuesday:
**Triceps = Dumbell Extension, Rope Pull Downs, Kick Backs
**Shoulders = Shoulder Press, Lateral Raises, Inclined Flyes
**Back = Seated Cable Rows, Pulldowns, Deadlifts
**Legs = Leg Extension, Leg Press, Leg Curl
        ( All 3 sets, 7-10 reps, max weight)

Wednesday:
HIIT 30 Minutes, Abs

Thursday:
Same As Monday

Friday:
Same As Tuesday

Saturday:
HIIT, Abs

Sunday:
OFF

Saturday will be optional, if i feel too tired i will use it as another rest day but as of now, my plan is to workout saturday too. Sorry i dont know the correct names for everything. If you think i should chAnge an exercise or im missing something please let me know. I will have a good diet, will eat healthy, get my calories, i will use protein shake but will only use it on my lifting days, i will use 2 scoops of gold standard protein and the rest from foods. My goal is to be average, not skinny or look like the hulk. Any comment will be appreciated. Again, Thank You.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 16, 2014)

Squats!!! Where the hell are the squats!?!??? Shame on you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 16, 2014)

Tris back shoulders and legs in the same day and twice a week? Your gonna tax yourself out man. I'd rather see u do a push pull leg rest then repeat but if u say that's working then stick to it. But i think after a month or so your gonna tire yourself out and the progress will stop.

I'd also recommend your big 3 lifts do be done first


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 17, 2014)

Varry that by a lot each week. Varry rthe exercises. The weight. The reps. The sets. If you do the same routine over and over you will stop growing a few weeks into it. I switch it up, but usually do no more than 2 muscle groups at a time. If you wake up in the morning and you are not sore, then you prob need to change what your doing. Yes squats. I would do lots of large body movements. Squats. Deadlifts. Pullups. Dips. Bench.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> Varry that by a lot each week. Varry rthe exercises. The weight. The reps. The sets. If you do the same routine over and over you will stop growing a few weeks into it. I switch it up, but usually do no more than 2 muscle groups at a time. If you wake up in the morning and you are not sore, then you prob need to change what your doing. Yes squats. I would do lots of large body movements. Squats. Deadlifts. Pullups. Dips. Bench.



You won't stop growing a few weeks into a program. You'll stop growing when it ceases to provide enough of a stimulation to drive adaptation. That could be a couple weeks for a poor program or one not suited to your level of advancement or it could be years. Soreness is only an indicator of being sore. A great workout program won't leave you constantly sore.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd personally rather split the lifting into 3 days... Meaning like: back/bis, chest/tris, legs/shoulders.  But this is a personal preference of mine.  If you can get it all done in 2 days, why not... as long as you're eating enough.

+SQUATS


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You won't stop growing a few weeks into a program. You'll stop growing when it ceases to provide enough of a stimulation to drive adaptation. That could be a couple weeks for a poor program or one not suited to your level of advancement or it could be years. Soreness is only an indicator of being sore. A great workout program won't leave you constantly sore.



Agree with Doc here. Soreness is not an indicator of an effective training session / program IME. Its easy to make an athlete hurt, its much more difficult to make them grow.

Also agree that some level of variability will help to keep things "fresh" for you mentally, but your focus should not deviate too far afield from the major compound movements. 

I've been doing DC training for the past 6 weeks as a change-up to a more conventional Bro Split. I'm loving it. The reduced volume allows for a more full recovery between sessions, and the intensity level within each workout is off the chain. YMMV, but don't feel the need to grind yourself into dust with volume and training days. There's more than one way to force adaptation. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 17, 2014)

1)As a young guy (I assume), stick with the big lifts- Squats, Deadlifts, Bench Press, Overhead Press, Pullups and Bent Rows (barbell or dumbbell). Get stronger on those lifts. Push your conditioning, running, sprints, HIIT like you've been doing. Build the basics. Keep a clean diet. With function, as in strength and conditioning, form, as in better looking, will follow.

2)You say it's been working so far. I assume you like it and are comfortable with it. For now, if it ain't broke, why fix it. You will always find a new way to do things, and a routine that looks better. The grass is always greener on the other side. If you are getting results, follow it. Routine ADD, getting distracted, and changing things up to often, will derail progress.

3)Good luck, keep up the hard work!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 17, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with Doc here. Soreness is not an indicator of an effective training session / program IME. Its easy to make an athlete hurt, its much more difficult to make them grow.
> 
> Also agree that some level of variability will help to keep things "fresh" for you mentally, but your focus should not deviate too far afield from the major compound movements.
> 
> ...



If you work out you grow. Its basically that simple. We are cutting hears here. But in its most basic form... if you lift weights it causes micro tears in the muscles. Thats causes lactic acid build up. And that causes soreness. So to me if your not sore you caused no damage. And if you caused no damage then what is to prompt the body to adapt? 

But yes if you worked out all the time to the max and made yourself sore each time, like I do always, then someone like me would prob benefit from a month long session of lower intensity and heavier weight, which usually causes less sore.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> If you work out you grow. Its basically that simple. We are cutting hears here. But in its most basic form... if you lift weights it causes micro tears in the muscles. Thats causes lactic acid build up. And that causes soreness. So to me if your not sore you caused no damage. And if you caused no damage then what is to prompt the body to adapt?
> 
> But yes if you worked out all the time to the max and made yourself sore each time, like I do always, then someone like me would prob benefit from a month long session of lower intensity and heavier weight, which usually causes less sore.



Lactic acid is NOT a product of  micro trauma to the muscles. It actually has nothing to do with muscle tears. Lactate is a byproduct of the anaerobic pathway. When doing high intensity exercise the body cannot keep up with the demand for oxygen as a fuel source so it resorts to anaerobic pathways or glycolysis. This process creates a substance known as pyruvate. When there's enough oxygen available, pyruvate will be further broken down for energy. When insufficient oxygen is available pyruvate gets converted to lactate or lactic acid. Lactic acid changes the acidity levels inside cells and metabolites. You can sustain this effort for 1-3minutes after which your sympathetic nervous system kicks in and forces you to stop. On e you slow down enough lactate gets reverted back to pyruvate and and you're able to continue. Lactate acid is a defense mechanism of he body to prevent permanent damage from over exertion, it's not an indicator of efficient training.

DOMS also is not a sign of efficient training. DOMS means you're not adapted to the stress but it doesn't mean the stressor is sufficient at producing adaptation. 



> Though the precise cause of DOMS is still unknown, most research points to actual muscle cell damage and an elevated release of various metabolites into the tissue surrounding the muscle cells. These responses to extreme exercise result in an inflammatory-repair response, leading to swelling and soreness that peaks a day or two after the event and resolves a few days later, depending on the severity of the damage. In fact, the type of muscle contraction appears to be a key factor in the development of DOMS. When a muscle lengthens against a load--imagine your flexed arms attempting to catch a thousand pound weight--the muscle contraction is said to be eccentric. In other words, the muscle is actively contracting, attempting to shorten its length, but it is failing. These eccentric contractions have been shown to result in more muscle cell damage than is seen with typical concentric contractions, in which a muscle successfully shortens during contraction against a load. Thus, exercises that involve many eccentric contractions, such as downhill running, will result in the most severe DOMS, even without any noticeable burning sensations in the muscles during the event.
> 
> Given that delayed-onset muscle soreness in response to extreme exercise is so common, exercise physiologists are actively researching the potential role for anti-inflammatory drugs and other supplements in the prevention and treatment of such muscle soreness, but no conclusive recommendations are currently available. Although anti-inflammatory drugs do appear to reduce the muscle soreness--a good thing--they may slow the ability of the muscle to repair the damage, which may have negative consequences for muscle function in the weeks following the strenuous event.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 17, 2014)

Like most have stated already….you're cramming too many body parts in 1 session.  At most focus on 2 groups per session.  But definitely focus on the compound movements.  Like the saying goes,  "If you don't squat, ya aint squat!"  I admit when I first started many years ago I trained only upper body.  I didn't get too far and looked pretty awkward with big biceps and pecs.  Legs were pencil thin and back was flat.  Focus on the big movements with proper form and add in isolation movements when necessary.  Good luck!


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Lactic acid is NOT a product of  micro trauma to the muscles. It actually has nothing to do with muscle tears. Lactate is a byproduct of the anaerobic pathway. When doing high intensity exercise the body cannot keep up with the demand for oxygen as a fuel source so it resorts to anaerobic pathways or glycolysis. This process creates a substance known as pyruvate. When there's enough oxygen available, pyruvate will be further broken down for energy. When insufficient oxygen is available pyruvate gets converted to lactate or lactic acid. Lactic acid changes the acidity levels inside cells and metabolites. You can sustain this effort for 1-3minutes after which your sympathetic nervous system kicks in and forces you to stop. On e you slow down enough lactate gets reverted back to pyruvate and and you're able to continue. Lactate acid is a defense mechanism of he body to prevent permanent damage from over exertion, it's not an indicator of efficient training.
> 
> DOMS also is not a sign of efficient training. DOMS means you're not adapted to the stress but it doesn't mean the stressor is sufficient at producing adaptation.



guilty of over simplified go I guess. 

Confirmed here http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/19/health/healthspecial/19lactic.html?_r=1&

"While lactic acid can cause a burning sensation during hard exercise (because it is, as the name suggests, acidic) recent research has confirmed that the real culprits for the so-called delayed muscle soreness that comes one to three days after a big game or heavy workout are *microscopic tears and trauma to the muscles and inflammation*.

By the time delayed muscle soreness happens, "The lactic acid is pretty much back to normal levels," said Allan H. Goldfarb, a professor in the department of exercise and sport science at the University of North Carolina at Greensboro."

So again, for my purposes, if I'm not sore, then I feel I caused no damage. And damage, to me, means growing in the aftermath.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> guilty of over simplified go I guess.
> 
> Confirmed here http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/19/health/healthspecial/19lactic.html?_r=1&
> 
> ...



Please tell me you're not seriously rebutting a scientific argument with an article from the NY Times?!?! That does not help your argument in the least nor is it proof of anything

Secondly the article you linked doesn't even say what you think it says, you either misunderstood it or didn't read it entirely. It also does nothing to counter my argument about lactic acid not being a byproduct of micro tears. Lastly, it doesn't counter the argument that soreness is still NOT an indicator of good training. 

Edit* forgot to add that micro tears and DOMS are not mutually exclusive. You can cause micro tears or provide a sufficient stress for adaptation without getting DOMS. I and plenty of other have been doing it for years .


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Please tell me you're not seriously rebutting a scientific argument with an article from the NY Times?!?! That does not help your argument in the least nor is it proof of anything
> 
> Secondly the article you linked doesn't even say what you think it says, you either misunderstood it or didn't read it entirely. It also does nothing to counter my argument about lactic acid not being a byproduct of micro tears. Lastly, it doesn't counter the argument that soreness is still NOT an indicator of good training.
> 
> Edit* forgot to add that micro tears and DOMS are not mutually exclusive. You can cause micro tears or provide a sufficient stress for adaptation without getting DOMS. I and plenty of other have been doing it for years .



not at all that's why I said guilty of over simplifying I guess. No lactic acid is from what he said. no rebutting. I was just linking to micro tears. And growing from being sore is my opinion nothing more. If you don't agree so be it. But as I said above you grow regardless we are splitting hairs here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> not at all that's why I said guilty of over simplifying I guess. No lactic acid is from what he said. no rebutting. I was just linking to micro tears. And growing from being sore is my opinion nothing more. If you don't agree so be it. But as I said above you grow regardless we are splitting hairs here.



I can respect that. Some people enjoy the feeling of being sore others don't. My point is that soreness isn't an indicator of actual growth or progress. Soreness is usually due to the eccentric portion of an exercise. You can get sore from doing 20rep squats just like you can get sore from running downhill believe it or not. I have a physical job so if I trained to be sore it would affect my on the job performance. I choose to train in a way that prevents DOMS while providing me with the strength and growth I want. I'm not trying to tell you to change your training since you don't mind the soreness simply telling you that you can grow without it .


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 18, 2014)

I like being sore. Makes me feel like I killed it in the gym. And after so many years of doing this its not often I get sore.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I can respect that. Some people enjoy the feeling of being sore others don't. My point is that soreness isn't an indicator of actual growth or progress. Soreness is usually due to the eccentric portion of an exercise. You can get sore from doing 20rep squats just like you can get sore from running downhill believe it or not. I have a physical job so if I trained to be sore it would affect my on the job performance. I choose to train in a way that prevents DOMS while providing me with the strength and growth I want. I'm not trying to tell you to change your training since you don't mind the soreness simply telling you that you can grow without it .



I agree completely. In fact I said either here or another thread I don't remember - That I would prob benifit from working out heavier and less intence or in a way that gave me less sore because that would deviate from what I'm used too. Variety is what I preach.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 19, 2014)

Chiludo2014 said:


> Whats up guys, so tomorrow i start my road to summer, i weight 178 right now, maybe 20% or 22% body fat. I have some muscle because all i have been doing this 2 months is weight lifting, besides, my upper body has always been big, genes i think. So imma do this 13 weeks, 90 days challenge to see if i can have a better body by summer time. So this is my routine, it might not be the best, many will criticize, but IT HAS BEEN WORKING so far. I will incorporate HIIT to my workout to get faster results, i want to hear what u guys think, good or bad.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



Aside from your split being a bit bizarre and not seeing dips, squats or pullups (which I see the other fellas have touched on already), I don't like your 90 day mentality.  While there's nothing wrong with challenging yourself, instead of thinking about 90 days start thinking more like 90 years.  Make it a lifelong goal instead of a summertime project.


----------

